# Guys waxing their armpit hair



## lainey (Mar 9, 2006)

My bf might want to wax his arm pit hair for a costume that has his arm pits exposed.

He has a LOT....so...what is the most painless way to get rid of it?

Would waxing kill? (I can't even imagine...)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

i've never waxed there, but why not just shave it since it's just for a short time? i know a few guys who do that.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 9, 2006)

id just have him shave it, unless he decides to keep it clean like that.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with everyone else, shaving should be fine. Tell him to be sure and "test strip" before deciding to underarm wax, after experiencing the pain, he may change his mind. :scared:


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 9, 2006)

waxing that much - for the first time in such a sensitive area... he won't be able to put his arms down for 2 days! lol Plus I'm sure he's going to have some bleeding from where the hair was, and some irritation. Which might look worse than just leaving the hair alone. I'd either go with shaving or a dipilatory cream like Nair. Much more gentle.


----------



## lavender (Mar 9, 2006)

Shaving or hair removing cream like be good. Waxing can be too painful in that area.


----------



## tashbash (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with the other girls. Have him shave it, my husband does his all the time. Which I absolutely love because in my eyes there is nothing more disgusting than that long, nasty armpit hair!! I mean when they put deodorant on it and sometimes they get those little white clumps on the hair and then it gets wet when they sweat..    Okay, yea I would just suggest shaving it.


----------



## lainey (Mar 9, 2006)

does shaving it hurt...?


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 9, 2006)

do you not shave your pits? LOL it's not painful for me, even though i'm sitting here itching mine because for some reason, they're burning. i can't stop.

LMAO tasha! that is sooooooooooo gross! LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLL


----------



## lainey (Mar 10, 2006)

I do..but he has a LOT..so I don't know lol


----------



## monniej (Mar 10, 2006)

it shouldn't hurt if he does it right. make sure he uses a good shave gel like aveeno and shave from the top down, the bottom up, and from the sides inward. he may want to cut it down with a trimmer before shaving. let us know how it works!


----------



## Sofia (Mar 10, 2006)

Maybe have him use a trimmer first like Monniej suggested, then shave. If anything, he could just use the trimmer at it's lowest setting to buzz his armpits. That should be fine, too. And thank goodness for guys that man-scape their armpits. There really is no need for the caveman look. It looks disgusting and buzzing is just more hygienic.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 11, 2006)

good advice, monnie and sofi!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 11, 2006)

Bleh I was thinking the same thing. It is so gross when you see men out in wife beaters and they raise their arms and there are little white balls, not to mention I dont want to see all the hair. I have even seen men do that in restaurants :wacko: . My bf doesnt wear sleeveless shirts and he uses spray on deo. He doesnt shave it though, he would think I was nuts if I asked him to do that. But it isnt like he sticks his armpits in my face.


----------



## tashbash (Mar 11, 2006)

I don't know why I just think that is sooooo disgusting!! It just really grosses me out. When my husband told me he hates armpit hair and I found out he shaves his I was like "Oh thank you GOD!!"!!!! I think maybe that's what maybe let me know he was the one! :laughno: :laughno: :laughno: Just kidding!


----------



## girlnextdoor (Mar 12, 2006)

I definitely would not reccomend waxing. I tried to wax mine before and the pain was unbearable. I can wax my legs and bikini area with no problem but the armpits are way too sensitive! Shaving is definitely the best way to go.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

why doesnt he just shave it if its a once off?


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 19, 2006)

shaving is easier, like the girls have mentioned.


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

My boyfriend trims his with a hair clipper.


----------



## Sofia (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't know why more guys don't buzz, if not shave. Put aside trimming for aesthetic purposes for a minute. Hair + sweat= ODOR, no matter how great your deodorant is. It would definitely bother me if a guy I was seriously involved with didn't do either.


----------

